# Spartan 100



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Ordered yesterday at 10am and received today at 5pm. 

www.allanjcoleman.com rOcks :thumbsup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> Ordered yesterday at 10am and received today at 5pm.
> 
> www.allanjcoleman.com rOcks :thumbsup:


Thats one sexy machine.. I think I rubbed up on it the last time I was at AJ Coleman.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

WOW!!!thats what i call service:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Just waiting for my cable, should be here tomorrow  Does anyone know if they make a loading wheel for this model ?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> Just waiting for my cable, should be here tomorrow  Does anyone know if they make a loading wheel for this model ?


umm you can't swing it up there with one arm?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Redwood said:


> umm you can't swing it up there with one arm?




I suppose I could 2 finger it but it just seems a wheel would be easier on my back :blink:


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

who is your spartan rep we cant get one here for at least two weeks when we call


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

3Peasdrain said:


> who is your spartan rep we cant get one here for at least two weeks when we call


Here let me quote his first post for you 3Peasbrain.



AssTyme said:


> Ordered yesterday at 10am and received today at 5pm.
> 
> www.allanjcoleman.com rOcks :thumbsup:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

the 100 is a real moneymaker for me ! :thumbup:


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

I remember when mine was new and shiney


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Dont those drums rust out .....


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

stillaround said:


> Dont those drums rust out .....


 I have Spartan 100's that are 30 years old, no rusting out issues. Only rust I deal with is from the cable at times... That is why I spray WD-40 in the drum on the cable before each job.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

stillaround said:


> Dont those drums rust out .....




It's a VERY thick/heavy drum :yes:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I have one just like that it is a great machine.


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

Its a real money maker but its ashame that it is made in CHINA and not the USA.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

3Peasdrain said:


> Its a real money maker but its ashame that it is made in CHINA and not the USA.


Great input there 3Peabrain.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

3Peasdrain said:


> Its a real money maker but its ashame that it is made in CHINA and not the USA.


 
I WAS UNDER THE IMPRESSION THAT THEY WERE MADE HERE!!!!!!:furious::furious::furious::furious:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

130 PLUMBER said:


> I WAS UNDER THE IMPRESSION THAT THEY WERE MADE HERE!!!!!!:furious::furious::furious::furious:


When the plant burned down Spartan had to get some parts made elsewhere while they rebuilt. The plant has been rebuilt and they are making parts here again and still getting some from China but the final build is here. I was told once the China stock runs out they are going to be all USA parts again.


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

I dont know who is feeding you this info but they just settled with their insurance company and the only thing being made here is their trailer jetters and that is in Mishawaka indiana.So keep believing what your sales rep or aj coleman tells you Oh excuse me their new spar-shine cable is made there too. everything else is put together in China and shipped here


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

3Peasdrain said:


> I dont know who is feeding you this info but they just settled with their insurance company and the only thing being made here is their trailer jetters and that is in Mishawaka indiana.So keep believing what your sales rep or aj coleman tells you Oh excuse me their new spar-shine cable is made there too. everything else is put together in China and shipped here




Funny my recently purchased 300 machine has a red white and blue Made In USA sticker on it :w00t:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

3Peasdrain said:


> I dont know who is feeding you this info but they just settled with their insurance company and the only thing being made here is their trailer jetters and that is in Mishawaka indiana.So keep believing what your sales rep or aj coleman tells you Oh excuse me their new spar-shine cable is made there too. everything else is put together in China and shipped here


Its funny I was at their plant not that long ago, I saw machines being built. So I am not sure where you are getting your information. Also the Spartan machines are a tried and tested design of the years. Why do you think Trojan copied them. 

Speaking of Trojan, you sound like a Trojan rep or salesman.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> When the plant burned down Spartan had to get some parts made elsewhere while they rebuilt. The plant has been rebuilt and they are making parts here again and still getting some from China but the final build is here. I was told once the China stock runs out they are going to be all USA parts again.


 
At less China can finally say they use to make one of the best rodders ever made:thumbup: is there plant in Mendota, IL?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Its funny I was at their plant not that long ago, I saw machines being built. So I am not sure where you are getting your information. Also the Spartan machines are a tried and tested design of the years. Why do you think Trojan copied them.
> 
> Speaking of Trojan, you sound like a Trojan rep or salesman.


 
Speaking of trojan rodders, how many of you guys actually have one? It seems to be about 200 to 300 dollars more than the spartan rodders


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Speaking of trojan rodders, how many of you guys actually have one? It seems to be about 200 to 300 dollars more than the spartan rodders





130 PLUMBER said:


> At less China can finally say they use to make one of the best rodders ever made:thumbup: is there plant in Mendota, IL?


I have the battery operated Pony, they practicly gave it to me the first year they where out at the pumper and cleaner show.

Spartan is in Mendota still.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

i just picked one up off craigslist with a powerfeeder, got it for 225 bucks, looks like it was used twice, you guys like these better than say a gorlitz go50? thats what i use daily, just bought it cause the guy didnt know what he had and it was a killer deal, i didnt really need it............. .......but :whistling2: i tend to buy stuff i don't need all the time


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I think spartan machines are great, maybe the cables more than the machines. The sink machines are awesome because they have no belt to slip off the drum, or adjust. They have lots of power, run through drain quickly.

The big sewer machines have only one draw back, they are heavy, I have been told that the .66 magnum cable weighs one pound per foot.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> i just picked one up off craigslist with a powerfeeder, got it for 225 bucks, looks like it was used twice, you guys like these better than say a gorlitz go50? thats what i use daily, just bought it cause the guy didnt know what he had and it was a killer deal, i didnt really need it............. .......but :whistling2: i tend to buy stuff i don't need all the time


 i do spartan to me is #1 i had a gorlitz, electric eel i got rid of them and never looked back:thumbup:


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

the only thinhg that i don't like is there foot pedals, those were probably made in china lol


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

ap plumbing said:


> the only thinhg that i don't like is there foot pedals, those were probably made in china lol


 


I once worked for an old timer that would by pass the foot switch and insall an electric light switch for the on off, scared the  out of me.


----------



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

*Make sure you keep their number close*

Make sure you keep their phone number handy. mine is a little over a year old and Ive replaced the switch inside which controls the air.And Ive been thru 2 footpedals and 2 air hoses. mine was probably made by a very tired overworked ChinaMan?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

ChinaMan?

I don't think you can say that:laughing::laughing::whistling2:


----------

